# Boot Camp - "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné"



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13 2020 sur lequel je souhaite pouvoir installer en dual boot Windows 10.

L'Assistant Boot Camp se lance bien, je peux choisir la taille de la partition Windows sans difficultés et passer à l'étape suivante (téléchargement logiciel de prise en charge Windows, ...), mais au moment de lancer le partitionnement du disque, j'ai un message d'erreur qui s'affiche, interrompant la procédure :







J'ai bien essayé toutes les étapes proposées par le lien "En savoir plus", sans succès...
Le forum regorge de cas plus ou moins similaires, mais je suis un peu perdu dans les différentes étapes, qui semblent différentes d'une personne à une autre.

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour me venir en aide... Il en est remercié par avance !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour *iPimouss*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour @macomaniac et merci infiniment pour ton aide !

Voici le résultat de la commande _diskutil list_ :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.7 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     219.6 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 565.6 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                610.8 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Tu as une distribution à *6* volumes de Big Sur dans le *Conteneur*. Avec *236 Go* d'occupation sur *500 Go* de capacité.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 350g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *350 Go* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* indépendant de *150 Go* en format *FAT-32* > réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En cas de blocage de l'opération => on saura où et pourquoi.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Voici le résultat de la commande :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 149 963 177 984 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 349 999 996 928 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 499 591 938 048 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.7 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     220.8 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 565.6 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                610.8 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s5
```

Je ne suis pas spécialement calé, mais il semble y avoir quelque chose du côté de Time Machine...


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Il doit y avoir des *snapshots* (instantanés *apfs* archivant des états passés d'un volume et verrouillant comme occupés tous les blocs correspondants). Il suffit que quelques-uns de ces blocs soient situés en queue d'espace du *Conteneur* > pour que l'opération automatique consistant à cloner leurs écritures plus haut avant de les libérer > pour dégager une bande continue d'espace libre en bas de *Conteneur* permettant de créer une partition => se trouve bloquée.

- passe la commande :​

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
```

qui liste tous les *snapshots* existants quelque soit le volume associé

Poste le retour si tu en as un.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Merci pour tes explications, c'est très clair à comprendre 
Sans savoir, c'est vraiment difficile de comprendre où se situe le blocage.

Voici le retour de la commande :


```
Snapshot dates for all disks:
2021-01-30-091428
2021-01-30-111516
2021-01-30-134423
2021-01-30-145107
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

*4* *snapshots* ! rien que ça... Tous les *4* d'aujourd'hui.

- utilises-tu Time Machine ?​


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Oui effectivement je l'utilise. La sauvegarde Time Machine semble s'exécuter toutes les heures, sans aucune manipulation de ma part, ça fait le boulot tout seul dans son coin. C'est normal autant que ça en une seule journée ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Il s'agit de sauvegardes d'états temporels du volume sous forme de *snapshots* > qui s'accumulent en attente d'une sauvegarde réelle à ton disque de TM. Il faut supprimer ces *snapshots* sinon tu ne pouras pas repartitionner ton *Conteneur*.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnaphots 2021-01-30-091428 ; sudo tmutil deletelocalsnaphots 2021-01-30-111516 ; sudo tmutil deletelocalsnaphots 2021-01-30-134423 ; sudo tmutil deletelocalsnaphots 2021-01-30-145107
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime *1* à *1* les *4* *snapshots*

Poste le retour.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Voici le retour de la commande complète dans le Terminal, après la saisie de mon mot de passe :


```
Password:
deletelocalsnaphots: Unrecognized verb.
deletelocalsnaphots: Unrecognized verb.
deletelocalsnaphots: Unrecognized verb.
deletelocalsnaphots: Unrecognized verb.
```

Edit : Je me demande s'il y a pas une petite coquille dans "deletelocalsnap*s*hots". Non ?
Edit2 : J'ai fait la correction dans la commande et j'ai désormais ce retour dans le Terminal, ce qui semble mieux ainsi   :


```
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-091428'
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-111516'
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-134423'
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-145107'
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Hé ! hé ! j'ai oublié un *s* à *snapshots*. L'Anglais me tuera... Passe la commande éditée :

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2021-01-30-091428 ; sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2021-01-30-111516 ; sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2021-01-30-134423 ; sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2021-01-30-145107
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Pas de soucis, j'avais fait la correction et édité mon post précédent 

Voici le retour de la commande :


```
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-091428'
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-111516'
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-134423'
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-30-145107'
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Instantanés supprimés. Repasse la commande de repartitionnement-test :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 350g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Le retour complet de la commande, je vois un code erreur à la fin, je ne sais pas si cela a fonctionné ou non :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 149 963 177 984 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 349 999 996 928 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 241 692 573 696 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1640.0.0.111.2) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-5523D8E63431315F9F949CCDD0274BF797F5CEE4EAF616D4C66A01B8D6A83C7B)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 2751451, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan file extents (id 2751451, size 4096)
warning: found orphan file extent (id 2751451) at logical address 0
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 8932819, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan file extents (id 8932819, size 4096)
warning: found orphan file extent (id 8932819) at logical address 0
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 13072798, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan file extents (id 13072798, size 4096)
warning: found orphan file extent (id 13072798) at logical address 0
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 13850069, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan file extents (id 13850069, size 4096)
warning: found orphan file extent (id 13850069) at logical address 0
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1640.0.0.111.2) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobi (1640.0.0.111.2) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 2751451)
Skipped 8/8 repairs of this type in total
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 174 912 to 349 999 996 928 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.7 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     219.2 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 565.6 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                610.8 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

C'est ce qu'on appelle tomber de _Charybde_ (un tourbillon en forme d'entonnoir) en _Scylla_ (un monstre dissimulé à têtes multiples) -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

cette fois-ci une erreur interne à l'*apfs* fait avorter le repartitionnement

Redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours. Quand tu as l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque -->

- dans la partie gauche supérieure du panneau > presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" > "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* est alors affiché. Sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer l'*apfs*. Cela effectué > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD* > *Redémarrer*).​
De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande de répartitionnement > et poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il y a une différence due à la réparation de l'*apfs*.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Des années, pour ne pas dire décennies, de Mac sans avoir de petits soucis, il fallait bien que ça arrive un jour ! 

J'ai bien lancé SOS sur le conteneur APFS dans l'utilitaire de disque à partir de la session de secours, voici le résultat de la commande de répartitionnement (je crois que mon MacBook Pro est un cas d'école ou alors un récalcitrant !) :


```
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 149 963 177 984 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 349 999 996 928 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 241 726 128 128 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1640.0.0.111.2) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-5523D8E63431315F9F949CCDD0274BF797F5CEE4EAF616D4C66A01B8D6A83C7B)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Data was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3f86ad + 1)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x373d60c + 1)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x6492475 + 1)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x658a7ae + 1)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (1412.101.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1640.0.0.111.2) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobi (1640.0.0.111.2) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 963 174 912 to 349 999 996 928 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.7 GB    disk1s1s1
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     219.3 GB   disk1s2
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 565.6 MB   disk1s3
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                610.8 MB   disk1s4
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk1s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Bon : il y a eu une erreur clandestine dans l'*apfs* dès la formation de ce système de fichiers sur la partition. Antérieurement à ton installation de Big Sur. Il doit s'agir d'une erreur héritée de la 1ère formation de l'*apfs*. Est-ce que tu n'avais pas au départ installé High Sierra en format *apfs* sur ton disque - si ce dernier est un SSD ?

- note : le *Conteneur* suite à cette erreur interne à l'*apfs* => est verrouillé en taille.​


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

J'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro neuf en juin 2020, il était sous Catalina, sans autre système auparavant. Puis il est passé sous Big Sur lors de sa mise à disposition.
Ça expliquerait toute cette galère pour utiliser Boot Camp...

S'il n'y a pas vraiment de solution, est-ce qu'il faudrait que j'envisage quelque chose de plus radical, comme repartir de zéro, restaurer ma sauvegarde Time Machine puis lancer Boot Camp ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Ta sauvegarde TM est-elle sur un DDE USB ?


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Non, elle est hébergée sur mon Synology, la sauvegarde se fait via un partage réseau.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Je suppose qu'à la fin d'une réinstallation propre d'OS > l'Assistant de migration peut récupérer cette TM ?


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Pour avoir déjà utilité une restauration Time Machine il y a longtemps avec un Mac Mini, je crois me souvenir que oui. Au mieux, tout se passe bien lors de la restauration et je gagne du temps. Au pire, ça se passe mal et je suis bon pour réinstaller tout, applis après applis, mais mes données sont sur le NAS Synology, donc je ne perds pas grand chose 

En effectuant une réinstallation propre de macOS, je dois d'abord supprimer l'ensemble des partitions (conteneur, ...) depuis la session de secours avec l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Voici le plan : *a)* tu effaces le disque interne dans le *terminal* de la session de secours (ce qui recrée un *apfs* valide) > *b*) tu lances une réinstallation de Big Sur > *c)* tu récupères les données de la TM à la fin via l'Assistant de migration.

- as-tu -besoin de guide pour telle ou telle étape ?​


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Je vais suivre pas à pas ce que tu viens de me détailler pour repartir sur des bases propres. Si jamais j'ai des difficultés ou bien si j'ai des messages abscons, je reviens vers toi ici sans hésiter !

Merci beaucoup pour le temps passé à m'aider. Je te tiens au courant une fois toutes les étapes réalisées, les données restaurées et Windows installé via Boot Camp - cette fois-ci, ce sera la bonne !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Est-ce que tu sais trouver et utiliser le *terminal* dans la session de secours ?


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

J'ai fait preuve de trop d'assurance : effectivement, je n'ai pas la commande associée afin d'effacer le disque interne...
Le terminal se situe, je crois, dans le menu Utilitaires, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Oui. Dans la session de secours > tu le lances et tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""* - respecte les espaces) la commande efface le disque > remet une table *GPT* > un format *apfs* > un volume *Macintosh HD*

Si le retour de commande d'indique le succès > lande l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" de la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Signale si c'est bien parti...


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Décidément... Voici le résultat de la commande :


```
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
The volume on disk0 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 0 (kernel)
Error: -69877: Couldn't open device
```

_(Je suis sur Safari à travers la session de secours, c'est diaboliquement pratique !)_


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Si tu es toujours dans la session de secours > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```

et poste la configuration interne obtenue => que je voie la situation...


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Merci encore pour ton aide !

Voici le résultat :


```
/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk2
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk2s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk3⁩         500.0 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.7 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Data⁩     220.8 GB   disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 565.6 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                610.8 MB   disk3s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      24.6 KB    disk3s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Ton disque interne est *disk2*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk2
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

Cette fois-ci, ça semble avoir fonctionné !


```
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
```

Après ça, je peux passer directement à l'installation de macOS ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2021)

Parfait : tu peux lancer l'installation à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage et divers paramaétrages > une page te propose de récupérer des données --> coche la case : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*" > et choisis ta TM en source. L'Assistant de migration (en charge ici) va te proposer de récupérer ton compte > des applications > des réglages --> n'exclus rien et lance. Une récupération par l'Assistant de migration est toujours très lente > avec un débit de copie très variable.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ré-ouvrir ta session à la fin.


----------



## iPimouss (30 Janvier 2021)

J’ai pu lancer l’installation de macOS, qui a été très rapide. Maintenant c’est en pleine opération de transfert de données entre la sauvegarde Time Machine sur le NAS Synology et le MacBook Pro. Autant dire qu’en Wifi, vu la quantité de données, je vais laisser tourner ça toute la nuit...

La suite des aventures demain ! 
Merci de m’avoir apporté ton expertise pointue !


----------



## iPimouss (31 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour @macomaniac !

La restauration Time Machine est arrivée à son terme et j'ai pu ouvrir ma session sur macOS sans difficultés


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

Parfait !

- dans ta session retrouvée > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list internal
```

et poste le tableau de la configuration interne => que je voie l'état des lieux.


----------



## iPimouss (31 Janvier 2021)

Le résultat de la commande ci-dessous :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         500.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  175.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 322.9 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      20.5 KB    disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.0 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

Distribution à *6* volumes canonique pour Big Sur.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

qui va montrer s'il y a des erreurs ou autres *snapshots*

Poste le retour.


----------



## iPimouss (31 Janvier 2021)

Tout semble aller bien cette fois-ci, par rapport à hier, mais déjà un Snapshot Time Machine, si j'ai bien compris la restitution de la commande :


```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-01-31-102821.local)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-5523D8E63431315F9F949CCDD0274BF797F5CEE4EAF616D4C66A01B8D6A83C7B)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.60.23) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.60.23)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

Oui : tu as *1* *snapshot* pour le volume-Données (celui du volume-Système sert à démarrer et n'est pas adressable).

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo tmutil deletelocalsnapshots 2021-01-31-102821
```

pour le supprimer > puis relance l'Assistant BootCamp (ta problématique originelle) pour voir si un repartionnement du *Conteneur* est bien validé désormais.


----------



## iPimouss (31 Janvier 2021)

Le retour de la commande (le Snapshot est bien supprimé) :


```
Deleted local snapshot '2021-01-31-102821'
```

Et, après le partitionnement depuis Boot Camp, l’installation de Windows s’est lancée et est en cours !

Merci énormément pour le temps accordé et ta patience. Tes connaissances des arcanes de macOS sont tout bonnement impressionnantes !


----------



## macomaniac (31 Janvier 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Raphinoj (13 Février 2021)

,;


----------



## Will29 (27 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Après avoir reçu le même message d'erreur que sur le fil ci dessus, j'ai créé moi même deux partitions via l'utilitaire de disque pour pouvoir installer Windows.

Une partition OSXRESERVED de 10 Go  en ExFat sur lequel j'ai copié/collé le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows (j'ai trouvé ça sur YouTube...).
Une partition BOOTCAMP de 128 Go en Fat 32
Après démarrage de l'assistant Bootcamp, celui-ci me propose de supprimer les 2 partitions créées. 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire. J'ai désactivé le Time Machine puis rentré la commande diskutil list et vérifié s'il n'y avait pas de snapshot. Voilà ce que j'obtiens :

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            862.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                127.3 GB   disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             9.3 GB     disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            27.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +889.1 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 CFEA4A69-AEE7-4EEB-8626-A55002E21FEA
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

iMac:~ tmutil listlocalsnapshotdates
Snapshot dates for all disks:
```

Merci par avance.
Will


----------



## Will29 (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Milles excuses ! J'ai oublié de préciser que je suis sous Mac OS 10.13 et que j'utilise un iMac 27 p de 2017.
En espérant que cela aidera à faire le diagnostic...

Will


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2021)

Bonjour *Will*

J'interviens tardivement dans ton fil.

- est-ce que la situation est la suivante : tu arrives avec l'Utilitaire de disque à partitionner ton volume *Macintosh HD* > mais pas avec l'Assistant BootCamp qui allègue une impossibilité de le faire ?​


----------



## Will29 (2 Mai 2021)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Oui, c'est tout à fait ça. Je peux faire ce que je veux avec l'utilitaire de disque mais après le téléchargement des logiciels de prise en charge de Windows, l'assistant Bootcamp refuse d'aller plus loin en affichant le message "Echec de l'installation Bootcamp, Une erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de windows".


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2021)

Le message : "Echec de l'installation Bootcamp, Une erreur s'est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d'installation de windows" --> ne signale pas un blocage du repartitionnement initial.

- l'Assistant BootCamp arrive-t-il à créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* ou non ?​


----------



## Will29 (2 Mai 2021)

Oui, il crée bien les partitions OSXRESERVED et Bootcamp mais il les efface après avoir affiché le message d'erreur ci dessus.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2021)

Mais le problème surgit quand tu lances l'installation de Windows > pas lors du repartitionnement préalable ?


----------



## Will29 (2 Mai 2021)

Oui, je pense que c'est ça qui se passe. L'assistant Bootcamp partitionne le disque, télécharge les fichiers d'installation de Windows et affiche le message d'erreur (cf. capture d'écran)


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2021)

Il faudrait à ce sujet que tu attendes une visite de @Locke dans ton fil. Car il s'y connaît en installation de Windows > ce qui n'est pas mon cas (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas).


----------



## Will29 (2 Mai 2021)

Ok Macomaniac. Merci pour tes conseils...


----------



## Esthou (16 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour! 

J'ai exactement le même problème, je suis avec un MacBook Pro mid 2015, sur High Sierra version 10.13.6

As-tu pu trouvé comment installer BootCamp et Windows 10 ??? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour *Esthou*

As-tu un problème de partitionnement pour créer un volume *BOOTCAMP* (--> je peux aider) ?

- ou un problème d'installation de Windows à destination d'un volume *BOOTCAMP* déjà créé (--> je ne suis pas compétent) ?​


----------



## Will29 (28 Juillet 2021)

Esthou a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème, je suis avec un MacBook Pro mid 2015, sur High Sierra version 10.13.6
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Non, le problème persiste. J'envisage très sérieusement de désinstaller, tout effacer, puis réinstaller complètement Mac Os, ce que je n'ai jamais fait en 12 ans d'utilisation (à l'époque mon mac tournait sous Leopard...). J'ai commis l'erreur de ne pas repartir sur une installation propre lorsque j'ai changé d'ordi il y a 4 ans (j'ai tout remis à partir de Time Machine). Je suppose qu'il doit rester pleins de bouts de codes par-ci par-là qui foutent le bordel et m'empêchent d'installer correctement Windows 10.
Je ne suis pas serein mais c'est sans doute la seule solution. En attendant de me lancer, je sauvegarde régulièrement l'intégralité du système avec Time Machine + Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## Will29 (28 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Petite note pour ceux qui seraient dans le même cas que moi.
Finalement, en passant à Mojave, j'ai pu partitionner mon DD et installer sans le moindre problème Windows 10.


----------

